# Mein Teich und Ich



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich erstmal Vorstellen.

Ich komme aus Hessen (Gelnhausen) und besitze jetzt seit ungefair 1nem Jahr einen etwa 8 mal 10 m großen Teich, den ich ursprünglich für meine Schildkröte gebaut habe. Allerdings ist meine Kleine irgenwie abgehauen und jetzt dient mir der Teich als Angel und Erholungsteich für entspannte, warme Sommerabende am Lagerfeuer mit ausgeworfener Angel und einem Kühlen Bier:smoki. Ich hoffe das ich mir hier neue Ideen und anregungen holen kann, und auch anderen weiterhelfen kann! Besonders gut kenne ich mich mit Fischen aus, hab seit meinem 4. Lebenjahr Fische als Haustiere und bin heute passionierter Angler. Der (jetzt schon 2.) Teich ist für mich der wargewordene Traum. Und ich habe alles von Hand gegraben!!!


----------



## axel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Hallo Muschtang

Herzlich Willkommen 

Schön sieht Dein Teich schon nach einem Jahr aus 
Prima Fotos !
Wir hegen und pflegen hier unsere Fische und angeln sie nicht :shock
Wie kommen den die Fische in Deinen Teich ? Und was sind das für welche ?
Na ja , jeder wie ers mag.
Ich würd an Deiner Stelle im Frühjahr die Folie die am Rand über Wasser zu sehen ist noch mit einer Ufermatte abdecken . Nicht das die Sonnenstrahlen Dir die Folie zerstören.
Hast Du auch einen Vornamen ?

lg
axel


----------



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Hi

Danke für das Kompliment!!!

Die Folie werde ich dieses Jahr abdecken.......aber ich will was wirklich schönes......mal gucken.

Ukelei=__ Laube  Hab ich von meinen Großeltern Geschenkt bekommen.....eigenlich als Futter für meine Schildkröte.....aber die sind auch gute Sportfische...(ich kille die überigens nicht sondern setzte sie schonen zurück). Dieses Jahr werden dann auch noch Rotaugen und andere __ Speisefische eingesetzt, ein Freund von mir hat en großen Weiher und hat mir en paar als Erstbesatzt angeboten. Ich bin überigens ein Tierfreund also habt bitte kein schlechtes Bild von mir, Ich bin keiner der den gefangenen Fisch ersticken lässt, ich geb ihn(sofern ich ihn essen will) einen auf die rübe das er nicht mehr weiß wo vorn und hinten isst!

Gruß Sören(die bilder sind überigens 3 monate nach anlage gemacht worden)


----------



## axel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Hallo Sören

Wär dann nett das Thema Angeln in Zukunft nicht zum Thema zu machen . 
Wir sind ja kein Anglerforum.
Aber bei allem anderem , rund um den Teich biste hier gut aufgehoben .
Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Fotos im Frühling von Deinem Teich.

lg
axel


----------



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Nein Nein ich will mich hier keinesfalls übers Angeln austauschen!!!!!!!!!

Ich wollte nur den Werdegang meines Teiches erklären.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich übers Angeln nicht weiß......

Ich werde nur Gartenteichspezifische Fragen stellen...also keine Angst das ich das Forum missbrauche....


----------



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Was habt ihr denn so für fische???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*



muschtang schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so für fische???



Koi


....... und bin auch Angler. Aber natürlich nicht in meinem Teich 


Und :willkommen noch


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Hallo Sören,

herzlich willkommen.
Fische? Ja - Elritzen, Goldelritzen, Regenbogenelritzen, Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen. Und wer an meinem Teich angelt... 


Die kriegen doch 'nen Herzinfarkt,  die armen Fischchen.


----------



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Ich bin am Überlegen mir ein paar Forellen in den Teich zu setzten.......was haltet ihr davon????


----------



## axel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Das mit den Forellen in den Teich setzen würd ich nicht machen. 
Das Wasser wird im Sommer zu warm . Und Du hast keinen ständigen Frischwasserzulauf .


----------



## stali2000100 (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Hi!!

Regenbogenforellen kannst du schon in den Teich setzen.(aber keine Bachforellen oder Saiblinge)Du müsstest nur ein kleines Wasserspiel in den Teich bauen damit genug Sauerstoff hinein kommt.Mit Temperaturen bis 27 grad kommen Regenbogenforellen gut zurrecht.Nur wenn das Wasser auf 30 grad oben ist wirds krietisch.Ich habe selbst 2 Forellenteiche(beide 70.000 liter)und ich halte auch Regenbogenforellen(aber auch Bachforellen, Bachsaiblinge, Seesaiblinge und Polarsaiblinge)Ich würde sagen du könntest schon 10-15 Tiere in den Teich setzen(ich halte in beiden Teichen 550 Tiere)Die Regenbogenforellen sind von den ganzen Arten am schnellsten speisevertig.Nur wenn sie über 50 cm groß ist solltest du sie aus dem Teich geben da sie dann kleinere Fische frisst.Wenn du was buntes im Teich haben willst kann ich dir nur zur Japanforelle raten(gelbe Mutation der Regenbogenforelle)ich halte sie auch selber und sie hat die gleichen Pflegeansprüche wie die normale Regenbogenforelle.

LG Stali!!!


----------



## muschtang (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich und Ich*

Echt cool vielen dank für die information!!!!

Ich wollte auch nur Regebogenforellen einsetzten, da Bachforellen ziemlch viel platz brauchen glaube ich.......wie lang brauchen denn die forellen wenn ich sie gut fütter bis zur speisegröße???

ICh wollte so gegen März/April besetzten.....mit etwa 7-12 cm langen jungfischen..wie viele sollte ich denn kaufen, da es ja eine ziemlich große sterberate bei jungfischen gibt.....ich dachte so 20 stück???

Gruß Sören


----------

